# Hanging reaper - help!



## yeah108 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to make a hanging and poseable reaper for my balcony similar to the ones you'd see at most stores where the arms bend and the body is just draped cloth. 

I've been experimenting with with different variations that use PVC pipe and another that instead used 10 gauge wire and insulated tubing for the arms but I'm still struggling to make the piece just right. I'm having issues with the head and arms maintain in place. 

Does anyone have any tips or tutorials on how to build one of these type of creatures? I feel it should be so easy and I don't know why I'm struggling with it this much. 

I'd appreciate the help!


----------

